# norethisterone question - delay pre treatment



## Nuttytart (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi,
Due to fertility tx having to be timed to perfection and that most clinics aren't open at weekends norethisterone is given to delay the cycle. After taking this af should follow and be on the correct days for tx to start.
Say af is delayed by a few days and after the stoppage of norethisterone does follow, will tx start straight away as cd1 or will you have to carry on and wait for tx to begin on the cycle after that.
Answer/ advice is much appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't know the answer to your exact question, but I do have a fair bit experience of taking norethisterone to delay AF, usually for holidays... I have found that AF's return can be a bit unpredictable after stopping the tablets, sometimes it's taken a week to show. Just thought it may be beneficial to share this info, so you don't get an unexpected problem. Good luck x


----------

